# team 8 thread



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Wats up wats up. Any ideas for team names?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys!! well I got a bunch of great looking deer on my property!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill be going down to Southern Indiana for a weekend. Hopefully gonna shoot a big one.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why are my pictures getting deleted? :/


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> why are my pictures getting deleted? :/


upload em right to AT


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I always just use photo bucket and they work.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> upload em right to AT


x2. post them as an attachment.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol. I like how you are in the team 8 thread... but I dont like to attach


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Kinda wat I was thinking.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I always just use photo bucket and they work.


post as an attatchment from at directly


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

why are you in the team 8 thread? and I know how to add pictures just fine..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> why are you in the team 8 thread? and I know how to add pictures just fine..


Who gives a ****?

You aksed for help, we helped you, and you think something is wrong???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont recall asking for help.. I know how to add pictures. somehow they just got taken off. its the first time it has ever happened.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont recall asking for help.. I know how to add pictures. somehow they just got taken off. its the first time it has ever happened.


I don't know, maby You can only post a certain amount of the same picture.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

that was the first time I posted it.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> that was the first time I posted it.


I've seen that you have posted it other places as well.....


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Gang! I will be hunting with a few friends in Illinois out near Sugar Grove, my own property in the Northwoods of Wisconsin near Three Lakes. I will also be making my annual trip to Southwest Texas to a friends private ranch.
Looking forward to a great season!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I've seen that you have posted it other places as well.....


x2.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I've seen that you have posted it other places as well.....


that was the first time I posted it, I have posted it twice. and that was the first time.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh yeah, and I need to add.. its my team thread, I can add what ever the hell pictures I want to add..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok. Whoevers not on team 8 needs to get out. I'm not having this arguing BS.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol. I am not arguing at all Jacob. I just dont understand why they are here..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Me either Ben.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

team 8... you as pumped as I am??!?!?!?!?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I am!!!!!! My season doesn't start until Oct. 1st though.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

mine either... are you on our team Jacob??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh.. I didnt know that.. dang it I dont want you.. haha jk.. our team is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

hey guys, I wont be hunting until sometime later this month or the beginning of October, and our season in zone b doesnt open until October 15th but runs through the end of February. I'm definitely ready though for deer season, my trigger finger is itching to shoot something other than a foam target!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha whatever Ben! Me, you, and Clint are the secret weapons haha.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

hey guys im on this team i have been away for a while i hunt in ohio the season strts here saturday have at least 4 shooter bucks around my area


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, I'll be in Ohio sometime in November to do some bowhunting on oyr relatives property, we'll be in Bainbridge, about 20 minutes from Chilicothe and about an hour or an hour and a half from Columbus.


willculbertson said:


> hey guys im on this team i have been away for a while i hunt in ohio the season strts here saturday have at least 4 shooter bucks around my area


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha finally clint gets here  I think this team is gonna be dominant!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> haha finally clint gets here  I think this team is gonna be dominant!


Heck yeah we will be!!!!!


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> cool, I'll be in Ohio sometime in November to do some bowhunting on oyr relatives property, we'll be in Bainbridge, about 20 minutes from Chilicothe and about an hour or an hour and a half from Columbus.


 swet i hunt im union couty and in eastern ohio in muskingum county i am hoping to go to oklahmo to hunt to so will see.. i will be sure ablle to get a nicw size buck i saw the 12 couple days ago with velvit hanging off it was a cool sight to see


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks guys, I got my A game on for this year, got my Z7 and my Monster playing some sweet string music here the past few months, got my black gold sight for my Monster and got it dead on out to 50 yards and 60 and 70 is pretty darn close but I wont shoot nothing over 40 yards unless the conditions are good enough I maaay take a 50 yard shot on a big sized deer like in Ohio, my furthest shot last year was 35 yards, but if I have to make a follow up shot or have the opportunity to I will take a 60 to 70 yard shot if I allready have one in the animal.
but I wont be hunting until the 2nd week of October and then 2 weeks from then I'll be at some state propety on a quota hunt that is supposed to be really good since only so many people get to hunt it each year.
and the 1st week of November me and my dad are heading to Ohio for a week to do some more deer hunting and then we'll be in Georgia on thanksgiving with our grandparents and we might be hunting there sometime before thanksgiving as well, and we'll be hunting here in Florida at our property a good bit other than when we have a CrossHeirs event that we are holding, like a 3-d shoot or something since we have them every 4th saturday of the month except in November and December for the sake of people being gone on hunting trips or what not.
but no colorado this year unfortunately, we just got quite a few CrossHeirs events and the time and money we put into it was from our funds toward going to Colorado but I'd rather be serving God through our outdoor ministry than hunting since I know God will bless it for sure.

but boy am I pumped for this year's deer season, I wish we had changed the rules to more than 2 deer a person since if I'm as lucky as I was last year, I'd be able to rack up a hundred or more points and I hope to arrow at least 1 decent buck this year, and I am gonna see how long I'll go without taking a rifle or whatever with me this year (last year I took my rifle out one time, and that was for ONE evening hunt and all my other hunts last year were with my bow only, not even a pistol or a sling shot)


outdoorsman3 said:


> haha finally clint gets here  I think this team is gonna be dominant!


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

i cant wait my season start saturday i hope to pack me a nice big doe or maybe one of thoes big bucks walking in. im gonna try to get monday off and go huinting


----------

